# 87 Stanza - Dual coil ignition system failure



## TheNextPhase (Jan 12, 2012)

Have looked/searched through the forums for help with this issue, dual coil ignition system failure in our 87 Stanza sedan, but couldn't find anything that would help point to a solution.

Here's the issue... When only one coil is plugged in (either one), it works a bit, runs rough and then dies. When both are plugged in accordingly, the car sputters/stalls and eventually dies. 

Any ideas?


----------

